# Looking for name



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know the name of the plant, but the 'IMG' link offered by Photobucket on the right side of that page will put the photo directly in your post ...


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Oenothera species. A common name for it is 'evening primrose'. It is also sometimes apparently known as 'suncup' or 'sundrop'.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------

